# A little Halloween eye candy from the past.



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

My brother has more video editing talent than me and he put together this cool video from The haunted house we did in 07.
Hey I guess better ridiculuosly late than never right? 






http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...oween-curiosities/2007-halloween-haunt-video/

Hope you enjoy! :jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool video and haunt. You have some really cool props.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great video and awesome props. I just love the beginning of the guy coming through the front coffin door, very cool SS!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice presentation!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't remember that X-Files episode

That was fun to watch!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Great props


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent haunt and video. Hehe, I thought you were gonna show us some candy that looked like eyeballs when I read the title of this thread.


----------

